# PAL - Palla Pharma



## j2k (17 August 2015)

TPI Enterprises Ltd (TPE) is a licensed manufacturer and supplier of licit narcotics raw material to the global pharmaceutical sector. It currently exports narcotics to Europe, Africa and US. It also supplies culinary poppy seeds to the European food industry.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/company.do#!/TPE

Only started trading last Thursday

Was wondering what people around there thought of a company like this?  I guess it's pretty high risk and from this article they could have some competition that would blow them out of the water in 2 years time: http://www.wired.com/2015/08/dont-try-home-scientists-brew-opiates-yeast


----------



## So_Cynical (2 October 2015)

Finally got my buy order filled yesterday, 1000 @ $2.72 - been waiting patiently for a week or so.

Anyway TPE are in the Heroin business, one of only 9 organizations worldwide that is allowed to legally grow, process and distribute opium products, Soul Pattinson recently became a major shareholder, and there was a large cap raising a few months back at like $3.40 or so.

A business in transition with a profitable history switching to new production facilities, new suppliers and a global plan = blue sky.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 October 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> (2nd-October-2015) Finally got my buy order filled yesterday, 1000 @ *$2.72* - been waiting patiently for a week or so.




Closed at $3 today, no news is good news?


----------



## So_Cynical (11 November 2015)

Big day today, up 10% on the announcement of a 3 year supply agreement and news that the relocated plant is up and running producing some of the best opium products available.  as if there was ever any real doubt.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20151111/pdf/432wk4t3570ytt.pdf

Hows my timing. 
~


----------



## Klogg (12 November 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> A business in transition with a profitable history switching to new production facilities, new suppliers and a global plan = blue sky.




Profitable history? I could only find the annual reports of the last 3 years which showed losses in every year. In fact, in 2012 the COGS were almost as large as entire revenues.

It doesn't make sense, given the huge advantage given to them by their license...


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2015)

Klogg said:


> Profitable history? I could only find the annual reports of the last 3 years which showed losses in every year. In fact, in 2012 the COGS were almost as large as entire revenues.




Klogg your right, i was simply assuming that because they raised 36 million at $4.75 per share that they must have a decent/profitable business, anyway up another 7% today, perhaps i should sell out tomorrow and pocket my 45% profit?

Still got some blue sky to come perhaps. :dunno: im just a mug punter.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 August 2016)

From the Long Term thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...t=30534&page=3&p=916867&viewfull=1#post916867



Cashflows said:


> One share that I have been buying into with a long term view (more than five years) is TPI enterprises (TPE).
> 
> I would love to hear what other members thought.




I think TPE has much potential, great little speculator, another thing to consider is that two of the other large global players in this market are GlaxoSmithKline and Sanofi = a T/O at some point would not surprise.



galumay said:


> Normally I would agree, but a quick scan of the financials shows a VERY distressed company!!
> 
> I doubt they are a good long term stock idea - mainly because unless there is a massive change in the fortunes of this business it wont be round in the long term!




I hold TPI and have done for a while, Brilliant long term stock in my humble opinion, the business they are in, the global demand projections, the all season production strategy, 20 years of experience and intimate market knowledge.

SP going sideways with some volatility, pick the lows for a great entry and wait, could build a position range trading and leaving a little in, one of my top 5 potential goers for the long term especially because they are a company coming out of a major change and transition period....i really like buying transition stocks because so many investors are spooked by change.


----------



## galumay (23 August 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> ....i really like buying transition stocks because so many investors are spooked by change.




I like transition stocks too, but I am spooked by fundamentals like TPE has! 

I didnt look into the company in detail I must admit, but nothing I did read made me think it had any future. Given your belief that there is something more to TPE I am going to do some more research - I respect your views enough that it has piqued my interest to see what I might have missed!


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2017)

Impressive Share price recovery over the last 4 months, and now in the medical marijuana business, Heroin and Pot - why not.
`


----------



## System (19 June 2019)

On June 19th, 2019, TPI Enterprises Limited (TPE) changed its name and ASX code to Palla Pharma Limited (PAL).


----------



## Knobby22 (19 June 2019)

System said:


> On June 19th, 2019, TPI Enterprises Limited (TPE) changed its name and ASX code to Palla Pharma Limited (PAL).




A description follows:
Palla Pharma Limited (PAL, formerly TPI Enterprises Limited ) is involved in the production and distribution of Narcotic Raw Material for supply to international pharmaceutical markets, and the production and distribution of poppy seed for supply to international culinary markets. PAL Enterprises Limited is the only Australian-owned poppy processing company that uses the world's only 'green' manufacturing process.

(So basically a farming company)


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 October 2019)

Up 10c on Tuesday to close at $1.00 from previous close at 90c although this only takes it back to the price it was at last week.

Noted however that a previous low occurred in February at the same price, 90c, so a double bottom perhaps? Or something else...... ?


----------



## So_Cynical (17 October 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Up 10c on Tuesday to close at $1.00 from previous close at 90c although this only takes it back to the price it was at last week.
> 
> Noted however that a previous low occurred in February at the same price, 90c, so a double bottom perhaps? *Or something else...... ?*




Someone knew something was happening.

Capital raising at a steep discount of 70c ~ pro rata rights issue 2 new shares for every 5.   

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191017/pdf/449l9m5qhxhl7c.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

Palla said that its request to move the manufacturing site for its Co-Codamol painkilling tablets and caplets to Norway has been granted by the UK medicines regulator (MHRA). This approval also includes the previously delayed approval of the Patient Information Leaflets and packaging of the products.

_With approval, initial batches of the drugs will be distributed for immediate packaging and sale – with production being ramped up to meet potential demand over the coming months.

The approved Co-Codamol products are painkillers used to treat pains like headaches, muscular pain, migraines and toothache. The drug is a 30mg Codeine Phosphate/500mg Paracetamol tablet-caplet combination.

The company expects revenues to start flowing in from Q1 FY21, but is still expecting a negative EBITDA performance for FY20. It will present an update on the sales and full-year results on 26 February._

The Palla share price is down by 18 per cent over the last 12 months; revisited Covid lows prior to this latest news


----------



## galumay (21 February 2021)

galumay said:


> I respect your views enough that it has piqued my interest to see what I might have missed!




I dont remember what I found when I dug a bit deeper, but I see nearly 5 years later it continues to make significant losses. Its a hard sector to invest in, burns so much cash and the successes are few and far between.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

*PAL* enters voluntary administration.  

Other than continually losing money there doesn't seem to have been much warning. It was only March 21 that they raised capital to reduce debt. Monthly chart since listing.






Chart traders - beware, long, strong down trends.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *PAL* enters voluntary administration.
> 
> Other than continually losing money there doesn't seem to have been much warning. It was only March 21 that they raised capital to reduce debt. Monthly chart since listing.




I wonder if this has anything to do with it?

_*A New York jury has found that drug maker Teva Pharmaceuticals and its affiliates helped fuel an opioid epidemic in the US state.  *
A lawsuit filed by the state's attorney general in 2019 accused Teva and other firms of aggressively marketing painkillers across the state, while doing nothing to minimise addiction._


----------

